# _where do bot flies come from?



## got6ponies (Aug 5, 2010)

.......:help:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 5, 2010)

got6ponies said:


> .......:help:



Their moms?..


----------



## fubar2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Maggots.


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 6, 2010)

*BOTS* wana


----------



## Bedford (Aug 6, 2010)

Might be something here,

http://ambergriscaye.com/pages/town/botfly.html


----------



## bass_on_tap (Aug 6, 2010)

the bot cave?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 8, 2010)

Easy - from the fishing tackle store where you bot them.


----------



## CGC4200 (Sep 12, 2010)

*They come from the eggs that have been laid in a host*

The adult flies lay eggs under the skin of game, livestock and humans too,
if they get a chance; the eggs morph into larvae under skin/hide, crawl
out when developed and morph into adult bot flies.
My Grandmother once related how she got the larvae out of a cows
back by placing an old type drink bottle over the hole & slapping the
bottom, it would pop out into bottle.


----------

